# debadging a tt.. yay or nay?



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im thinking about taking off all the rear badges off. i do have the black audi rings already but am thinking just leaving everything off.. what are some of your opinions?


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

:thumbup:rings
:thumbdown:badges


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

$øK said:


> :thumbup:rings
> :thumbdown:badges


I agree....and take pics please....I need to see before doing mine!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Been thinking about losing the TTS badges front and rear.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

It would make it a heck of a lot easier to detail that for sure:thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

this is what i found .. looks pretty good












looks dope. i cant decide


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

xBassi said:


> im thinking about taking off all the rear badges off. i do have the black audi rings already but am thinking just leaving everything off.. what are some of your opinions?


Nay... there's something wrong-looking about a car without any badges, like it's fake.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

kept the ring but debadged the rest


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

xBassi said:


> this is what i found .. looks pretty good


Looks pretty good but I think he needs to polish his car a bit....kinda dull. BTW, what wheels are those-look pretty good if they were a bright silver on my car?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dood. It's a matte covering..... supposed to be thattaway....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

And just as a little back ground on that car: 

Avus Performance TT-RS to produce 460bhp from the 2.5-iter five-cylinder engine. With 472 lb-ft of torque, 0-60 mph can be reached in just 3.8 seconds from a complete stop. And top speed is an amazing 194 mph. This is a significant increase over the 340 hp and 332 lb-ft of torque available from the stock Audi TT-RS, which, incidentally, is also electronically limited to 155 mph.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Dood. It's a matte covering..... supposed to be thattaway....


x2 :thumbup:



GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks pretty good but I think he needs to polish his car a bit....kinda dull. BTW, what wheels are those-look pretty good if they were a bright silver on my car?


:what: haha


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

xBassi said:


> looks dope. i cant decide


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

janjan said:


>


Dope!! :thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

ok so i went ahead on debadging. i took off the TT n 3.2 quattro emblems. one question.

theres like a outline of the emblems .. kinda ghosting. how do i get that off? like rubbing compound?? ill take better pics to show it during the day but this is the finished product

will go back to removing the chrome audi emblem and replacing it with the black one but my thumbs are so sore from knudging off the glue residue. yes i know a heat gun or hair dryer would make this go way quicker but my house doesnt have neither. 



















heres the front that i did awhile back. taking the bumper off just to get the grill off was a pain in the ass + getting the chrome off the grill was a pain in the ass too with not breaking off any tabs.. i shoulda made a diy but was halfway into it before i realized i coulda done the diy


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Bassi, wanna come down to Phoenix and help me take off my grill?!


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

if u pay for gas n food n lodging sure. lol.. taking off the front bumper isnt that hard once u figure it out but figuring out how to take it off is a pain in the ass. we even had diagrams of where the screws and everything was and it still took forever lol.. 

so can anyone help me with the emblem ghosting problem?


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

Did the same debadge on my Misano red V6 before. Just went over the areas with paint cleaner a couple of times and then wax and the ghosting where all gone.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

wont paint cleaner eat through the clear cloat?


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Bassi! I used autoglym tar remover before on the same issue and it worked great for me. It's safe on your paint. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

xBassi said:


>


Does anyone know what wheels these are?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Debadged my Lancer long ago and I think Goo-gone or anything to remove reside will help, then a nice wax and buff and it was good to go, however I did this like three months from factory, no time for deposits to settle or anything to build up so it may take more elbow grease now.


----------

